# queen cells didn't hatch



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Hang in there for a bit. Temperature will slow them down.
Do you have plenty of bees in the box?

But they should emerge soon.


----------



## Bizykatbird (Feb 8, 2009)

Even though the other 3 that were grafted at the same time, have hatched? I think there are enough bees, it is the same amount or more than was in the other 3 nucs that the queen cell hatched.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

In cool weather it can take a couple of extra days. In hot weather they can emerge early.


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

sometimes they reseal the flap after the she has hatched. take a look at the end of the cell and see if it has been hatched or candle it, she might of already of hatched.


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

*a technique*

Try this if you can:

http://www.malkaqueens.com/ingles/foto.htm
click on 'candling queen cells'

Adam

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## Bizykatbird (Feb 8, 2009)

chillard willard said:


> sometimes they reseal the flap after the she has hatched. take a look at the end of the cell and see if it has been hatched or candle it, she might of already of hatched.


one of them did hatch, the other onehad a sealed empty cell...so it is a possiblity she hatched and the resealed it? I did not candle them before placing them in the nucs, could it have been empty all along, or is it more likely it hatched?


----------



## Bizykatbird (Feb 8, 2009)

You were exactly right. I went and looked in the nuc, and sure enough she was in there. Thank you so much I had no idea they would reseal the cell.


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

no problemo, glad to help.


----------

